# Air Bed Sofa Sleeper Upgrade



## Blaque

Anyone out there upgrade their spring sofa bed to the new air bed sofa sleeper. If so, how much did it cost and is the extra comfort worth it?


----------



## Bennitt5

Blaque said:


> Anyone out there upgrade their spring sofa bed to the new air bed sofa sleeper. If so, how much did it cost and is the extra comfort worth it?


I would do a lot of research. This summer I ran into some people who had just purchased a camper with the new air mattress and used it once and put holes in it. After talking with them they said you had to be real carefull when you fold it up so you don't pinch the mattress in the metal frame when folding it up.


----------



## GSJ

We used to use an air matteress when we camped in our tent, and used it for some time. I would suggest trying a 3 or 4 inch memory foam topper from Walmart. We put one on and found it _very_ comfy. We did a 3 and 1/2 week trip out west and slept on it every night and it was great. I think we payed a $110 Can, and you don't have to blow it up.








Gord


----------



## Sayonara

We added 2" memory foam toppers to our 2 spring sofa mattresses on our 32BHDS. Made a really big difference!! We just fold the sofas up with them on.


----------



## leaderdogmom

Bennitt5 said:


> Anyone out there upgrade their spring sofa bed to the new air bed sofa sleeper. If so, how much did it cost and is the extra comfort worth it?


I would do a lot of research. This summer I ran into some people who had just purchased a camper with the new air mattress and used it once and put holes in it. After talking with them they said you had to be real carefull when you fold it up so you don't pinch the mattress in the metal frame when folding it up.
[/quote]

We have used our air bed sofa sleeper twice now, two nights each time. Our guests said it was comfortable enough. The directions say to store the air mattress in the bag and not fold it up into the sofa. That will probably help to prevent poking holes in it.


----------



## Blaque

Thanks, I appreciate the replies. I think we are gonna give the memory foam toppers a try. Sure would be a lot more affordable to go that route.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Check out overstock.com

we purchased a 3" memory foam topper from there and just needed a little trim since it was for a standard queen.


----------



## hautevue

Our new (April 2009) TT came with the air mattress. From June 20 to July 25, it was used each night and the sleeper liked it. The trick was to not fill it so full that it was too hard.

One problem Keystone forgot: the unit requires 120v ac to run the air pump. What do you do dry camping and no generator? We ran into that at Glacier Nat. Park where the campgrounds in the park have no elect. or water. For $50 we bought a 125 watt (175 watt peak) inverter to convert 12vdc to 120v ac. Worked fine once we worked around the fact that the 12vdc socket near the TV was too small in diameter to accept the inverter plug, and it is rated at 8 amps dc (about 100 watts), too small for the power load of the air pump. So take into consideration where you will be camping and be prepared if you need 120v ac for the pump to fill it.


----------

